# Software installation crash



## ho72 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm trying to install an old piece of software (Freehand MX) on Win 8.1, but the InstallShield installer keeps crashing. The error returned is Remote Procedure Call Failed. The details point to a buffer overflow (BEX) but I don't know what any of the rest of the info means. The weird thing is that it *installed on Win 10 just fine *(dual boot machine). I've tried a few fixes I've found online (set ACL, make sure service is running, run as admin) but keep getting the same results. 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BEX
Application Name:	IKernel.exe
Application Version:	6.31.100.1190
Application Timestamp:	3b95edaf
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_70b4
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Offset:	PCH_8C_FROM_ntdll+0x0003C8AC
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Data:	00000008
OS Version:	6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	70b4
Additional Information 2:	70b4588857033a593b79861d8c7f9d23
Additional Information 3:	cc54
Additional Information 4:	cc5459be98fdefdbcb5eb5985c952d0e

After trying to upgrade the InstallShield engine (that installer crashed too), I got this when attempting to install the software:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	IKernel.exe
Application Version:	6.31.100.1221
Application Timestamp:	3d40686c
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_1c78
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c000041d
Exception Offset:	PCH_5D_FROM_iuser+0x00005245
OS Version:	6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	1c78
Additional Information 2:	1c78378442b33969af3c0e1d04079fb3
Additional Information 3:	6b3e
Additional Information 4:	6b3ef5339c6a6c1ec5dd6422ea17781c

A final attempt to install the software returned the BEX error again. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

is the machine fully patched? 6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.48 is Windows 8 from 2013 if i am not mistaken ?


----------



## ho72 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave Cummings said:


> is the machine fully patched? 6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.48 is Windows 8 from 2013 if i am not mistaken ?


Looks like Windows 8 machines have 6.2 as the leading digits, Win 8.1 have 6.3. It appears that some apps may erroneously return 6.2 in some circumstances. All the latest _security_ updates have been applied but optional updates are usually ignored. Thanks.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/sysinfo/operating-system-version


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

have you tried running the installer as administrator and/or in windows xp/ windows 7 compatibility mode?


----------



## ho72 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes. I think I've tried about every compat. mode, all as an admin. It's so odd it installed so effortlessly on Win 10.

I'm wondering if there's a group policy setting that's blockiing it. Any one-click way to set all GP's back to a default state?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

is this machine on a network? e.g. attached to a domain?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Make sure the *RPC *and *RPC allocator* services are running
Fix Remote procedure call failed error in Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 | Innov8tiv


----------



## ho72 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave Cummings said:


> is this machine on a network? e.g. attached to a domain?


In a manner of speaking. The computer is on an Ethernet connection (router and NAS) and also has access to a remote media server.


----------



## ho72 (Aug 25, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> Make sure the *RPC *and *RPC allocator* services are running
> Fix Remote procedure call failed error in Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 | Innov8tiv


Both are up and running, registry key exits and set ACL was executed.


----------

